# Put Up Or Shut Up! Funny But Real!



## newconvert

OK! heres where we separate truth from tall tales, i have been working on a build for butterfly, why? because of the potential for ridiculous speed and energy!
As i have been working on my new frame i have read many posts, HOW? WHAT BANDS? WHICH FRAME? WHICH STYLE OF SHOOTING? WHICH AMMO? DO I HOLD THE FRAME FACING GAME, OR FACING MY EYEBALLS?
Some mighty claims to power and accuracy. so here's a test for the membership, all the heavy hitters!

i have really only SEEN a few who demonstrate their claims!
Pop Shot
Tobias
Torsten
Bulls Eye Ben
MJ
Henry in Panama
these are the power guys

the accuracy guys:
Dgui
Ryshot
Rayshot
Wingshooter
Tex
Bill Hays fits somewhere in here?
there are many not mentioned (excuse my memory), as well as many who fit into both categories.
contest:
1) must SELF MAKE a frame to possess speed, accuracy, power (capable of hunting)( can be previous build, but it has to have been built by you)
2) the frame has to be HAND HELD, no braced, no starships, no sling bows. (no questions to try to sneak in other builds)
3) you must do a short vid showing yours, and your frames potential (accuracy, power, speed strong enough for hunting, no paper targets, no soda cans) you may use tin cans, sheet rock, thinner plywood, watermelons, just nothing easily penetrated, prefere no animals be harmed, unless actually hunting.
4) JUDGING WILL BE DONE BY POLL/VOTE OF MEMBERSHIP!

Prizez?
1st, 2nd, 3rd.
all prizes wil be chosen in order by winner, so its winners choice.

my recently built butterfly shooter, padauk and maple plywood with thera black butterfly bands.































my recently made Eagle (design by Dave steve) purple heart and maple plywood (i will add bands at winners request)

























an camel back hydration pak














the frames will fit up to large hands, if you have extra large hands maybe your just bragging?

you must have been a member since july 14, 2012

** added** the reason i started this was to aide the newbs with some of their questions, so a brief explanation of your rig set up would also be nice, not mandatory, just nice.

contest deadline will be August 15th midnight my time. REVISED!


----------



## LBurnett

That last ones from the military then.. I have 2







very good actually!


----------



## newconvert

LBurnett said:


> That last ones from the military then.. I have 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good actually!


my son got it, your right, military!


----------



## M.J

So the setup we use has to be shot butterfly or just has to be very powerful and accurate?


----------



## newconvert

M_J said:


> So the setup we use has to be shot butterfly or just has to be very powerful and accurate?


no sir, the shooting style is your choice. hunting can be done however the hunter shoots best, and whatever choice of ammo, thats why i put you in the power category, your boulder shooting was POWER!


----------



## M.J

newconvert said:


> So the setup we use has to be shot butterfly or just has to be very powerful and accurate?


no sir, the shooting style is your choice. hunting can be done however the hunter shoots best, and whatever choice of ammo, thats why i put you in the power category, your boulder shooting was POWER!
[/quote]
Nice! I'm in for sure


----------



## newconvert

M_J said:


> So the setup we use has to be shot butterfly or just has to be very powerful and accurate?


no sir, the shooting style is your choice. hunting can be done however the hunter shoots best, and whatever choice of ammo, thats why i put you in the power category, your boulder shooting was POWER!
[/quote]
Nice! I'm in for sure








[/quote]schweet!


----------



## Btoon84

thanks for this Newcon, nice of ya.


----------



## ifix

since entries are judged on creativity i think you should leave the restrictions in #3 out. if someone can impress us by shooting angus semen through condom and impregnating a cow i want to see it.


----------



## newconvert

Btoon84 said:


> since entries are judged on creativity i think you should leave the restrictions in #3 out. if someone can impress us by shooting angus semen through condom and impregnating a cow i want to see it.


no comment


----------



## Bill Hays

I'm not exactly sure what you're asking for.... but the light a match and cut a card with the same shot challenge should cover it pretty well.
It takes a lot of speed to cut a card... ripping a tightly clamped one is easy, cutting a lightly clamped one is difficult... you will want to have some pretty decent speed going to cut a lightly held card.... and lighting a match, well the precision required is just exceptional when done with a slingshot, but it can be lit fairly easily with slow moving ammo.
Having a card cut and a match light with the same shot... automatically means you had speed, power and accuracy... as in this video:






But to me... the absolute hardest shot is cutting a free hanging card from a distance... the shot has to be VERY fast, the timing has to be dead on, and the accuracy... let's just say most people will have a problem with this shot:






Or do you mean you just want to see destruction?
I know you may think it's easy to penetrate a soda can, and it is... but penetrating six.. that's a different story. Then with the same setup, cut cards and light a match... I think that's pretty good:






Or... simply shoot at some construction grade wafer board?


----------



## newconvert

Bill Hays said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're asking for.... but the light a match and cut a card with the same shot challenge should cover it pretty well.
> It takes a lot of speed to cut a card... ripping a tightly clamped one is easy, cutting a lightly clamped one is difficult... you will want to have some pretty decent speed going to cut a lightly held card.... and lighting a match, well the precision required is just exceptional when done with a slingshot, but it can be lit fairly easily with slow moving ammo.
> Having a card cut and a match light with the same shot... automatically means you had speed, power and accuracy... as in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to me... the absolute hardest shot is cutting a free hanging card from a distance... the shot has to be VERY fast, the timing has to be dead on, and the accuracy... let's just say most people will have a problem with this shot:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-AfXl_jek0[/media]
> 
> Or do you mean you just want to see destruction?
> I know you may think it's easy to penetrate a soda can, and it is... but penetrating six.. that's a different story. Then with the same setup, cut cards and light a match... I think that's pretty good:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EZ4V6t4Gzk[/media]
> 
> Or... simply shoot at some construction grade wafer board?
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQQsbSLkkg8


hmmmmmm interesting and very impressive videos, nice demonstration of all aspects of the contest.................. except 1? have you ever made slingshots?


----------



## akmslingshots

I'm in


----------



## DracoUltima

newconvert said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're asking for.... but the light a match and cut a card with the same shot challenge should cover it pretty well.
> It takes a lot of speed to cut a card... ripping a tightly clamped one is easy, cutting a lightly clamped one is difficult... you will want to have some pretty decent speed going to cut a lightly held card.... and lighting a match, well the precision required is just exceptional when done with a slingshot, but it can be lit fairly easily with slow moving ammo.
> Having a card cut and a match light with the same shot... automatically means you had speed, power and accuracy... as in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to me... the absolute hardest shot is cutting a free hanging card from a distance... the shot has to be VERY fast, the timing has to be dead on, and the accuracy... let's just say most people will have a problem with this shot:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-AfXl_jek0[/media]
> 
> Or do you mean you just want to see destruction?
> I know you may think it's easy to penetrate a soda can, and it is... but penetrating six.. that's a different story. Then with the same setup, cut cards and light a match... I think that's pretty good:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EZ4V6t4Gzk[/media]
> 
> Or... simply shoot at some construction grade wafer board?
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQQsbSLkkg8


hmmmmmm interesting and very impressive videos, nice demonstration of all aspects of the contest.................. except 1? have you ever made slingshots?















[/quote]Wait, that was sarcasm right? He's made a ton lol!


----------



## newconvert

DracoUltima said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're asking for.... but the light a match and cut a card with the same shot challenge should cover it pretty well.
> It takes a lot of speed to cut a card... ripping a tightly clamped one is easy, cutting a lightly clamped one is difficult... you will want to have some pretty decent speed going to cut a lightly held card.... and lighting a match, well the precision required is just exceptional when done with a slingshot, but it can be lit fairly easily with slow moving ammo.
> Having a card cut and a match light with the same shot... automatically means you had speed, power and accuracy... as in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to me... the absolute hardest shot is cutting a free hanging card from a distance... the shot has to be VERY fast, the timing has to be dead on, and the accuracy... let's just say most people will have a problem with this shot:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-AfXl_jek0[/media]
> 
> Or do you mean you just want to see destruction?
> I know you may think it's easy to penetrate a soda can, and it is... but penetrating six.. that's a different story. Then with the same setup, cut cards and light a match... I think that's pretty good:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EZ4V6t4Gzk[/media]
> 
> Or... simply shoot at some construction grade wafer board?
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQQsbSLkkg8


hmmmmmm interesting and very impressive videos, nice demonstration of all aspects of the contest.................. except 1? have you ever made slingshots?















[/quote]Wait, that was sarcasm right? He's made a ton lol!
[/quote]sarcasm not at all.................................... respect!


----------



## Jakerock

Well, that was a quick contest... Looks like Bill wins.
Anyone for 2nd or 3rd place? LOL


----------



## lightgeoduck

newconvert said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're asking for.... but the light a match and cut a card with the same shot challenge should cover it pretty well.
> It takes a lot of speed to cut a card... ripping a tightly clamped one is easy, cutting a lightly clamped one is difficult... you will want to have some pretty decent speed going to cut a lightly held card.... and lighting a match, well the precision required is just exceptional when done with a slingshot, but it can be lit fairly easily with slow moving ammo.
> Having a card cut and a match light with the same shot... automatically means you had speed, power and accuracy... as in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to me... the absolute hardest shot is cutting a free hanging card from a distance... the shot has to be VERY fast, the timing has to be dead on, and the accuracy... let's just say most people will have a problem with this shot:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-AfXl_jek0[/media]
> 
> Or do you mean you just want to see destruction?
> I know you may think it's easy to penetrate a soda can, and it is... but penetrating six.. that's a different story. Then with the same setup, cut cards and light a match... I think that's pretty good:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EZ4V6t4Gzk[/media]
> 
> Or... simply shoot at some construction grade wafer board?
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQQsbSLkkg8


hmmmmmm interesting and very impressive videos, nice demonstration of all aspects of the contest.................. except 1? have you ever made slingshots?















[/quote]Wait, that was sarcasm right? He's made a ton lol!
[/quote]sarcasm not at all.................................... respect!
[/quote]

Just in case some missed Bill's videos


----------



## bullseyeben!

Sounds fun!


----------



## M.J

Jakerock said:


> Well, that was a quick contest... Looks like Bill wins.
> Anyone for 2nd or 3rd place? LOL


No way, dude!
Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> Well, that was a quick contest... Looks like Bill wins.
> Anyone for 2nd or 3rd place? LOL


No way, dude!
Never give up, never surrender!
[/quote]

hear that JAKE!


----------



## Jakerock

I am only "Never say die" when it comes to buying gobstoppers on sale.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok you got me band cutting today, turned out great fun,... shot for about 4hrs straight..and drank about 8 ? 
Any way....did a quick comparison, on tapererd vs straight cut to see what rig will dominate this comp








All jokes aside this is the rig ill prob use to get some 5/16 steel thru some corrigated iron fencing..


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea close one


----------



## Btoon84

bullseyeben! said:


> Yea close one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


"wow"- bullseyeben


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Yea close one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


this is one of my fav shooting vids so far, i cant stop watching it!


----------



## M.J

Ok here's my entry. This is both a power demonstration and a demonstration of why I like 1842 tubes so much. Both the SPS (available from Performance Catapults) with tubes shooting 1/2" steel and my big mulberry riot slingshot (made by me, for me and not available at any price







) shooting big stones put a major hurt on the steel cans but went about it in a different way.


----------



## akmslingshots

M_J said:


> Ok here's my entry. This is both a power demonstration and a demonstration of why I like 1842 tubes so much. Both the SPS (available from Performance Catapults) with tubes shooting 1/2" steel and my big mulberry riot slingshot (made by me, for me and not available at any price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) shooting big stones put a major hurt on the steel cans but went about it in a different way.


ooohhh... good start M_J, leading the way


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is my *POWER* entry. I feel I am in the wrong catagory with my wimpy single tube setup. I had a bunch of patio furniture in my shooting lane so I had to shoot from 22 feet. I have shot this before and the single tubes will punch through a steel can full of water from 10 yards.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice one guys.. just realised last night as I was about to film, the last video damaged my camera :'( ....bad!
No vids from me for a bit...unless the missus lends me hers hmmm


----------



## M.J

I spent the next half-hour after this turning cylindrical steel cans into flat pieces of metal with the big rocks







So much fun!


----------



## newconvert

M_J said:


> Ok here's my entry. This is both a power demonstration and a demonstration of why I like 1842 tubes so much. Both the SPS (available from Performance Catapults) with tubes shooting 1/2" steel and my big mulberry riot slingshot (made by me, for me and not available at any price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) shooting big stones put a major hurt on the steel cans but went about it in a different way.


excellent vid MJ, thats exactly the idea of this contest, to not only show your set ups, but the reasons why, very well done!


----------



## newconvert

Wingshooter said:


> Here is my *POWER* entry. I feel I am in the wrong catagory with my wimpy single tube setup. I had a bunch of patio furniture in my shooting lane so I had to shoot from 22 feet. I have shot this before and the single tubes will punch through a steel can full of water from 10 yards.


schweet Roger, not only a beautiful frame also nice shooting and your vid shows that the right length tubes with the right ammo can penetrate steel, cool!


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice one guys.. just realised last night as I was about to film, the last video damaged my camera :'( ....bad!
> No vids from me for a bit...unless the missus lends me hers hmmm


well your a nice guy, i dont see any problems with your wife lending you hers? just protect the cam this time! lol!


----------



## newconvert

M_J said:


> I spent the next half-hour after this turning cylindrical steel cans into flat pieces of metal with the big rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much fun!


have to admit, the big rocks do look like alot of fun!


----------



## akmslingshots

currently trying to decide on the best bands for my 26mm steel balls


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> Ok here's my entry. This is both a power demonstration and a demonstration of why I like 1842 tubes so much. Both the SPS (available from Performance Catapults) with tubes shooting 1/2" steel and my big mulberry riot slingshot (made by me, for me and not available at any price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) shooting big stones put a major hurt on the steel cans but went about it in a different way.


ooohhh... good start M_J, leading the way








[/quote] waiting


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> currently trying to decide on the best bands for my 26mm steel balls


your just bragging now!


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> currently trying to decide on the best bands for my 26mm steel balls


your just bragging now!
[/quote]

there HUGE mark, feel nice in the hand though


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> currently trying to decide on the best bands for my 26mm steel balls


your just bragging now!
[/quote]

there HUGE mark, feel nice in the hand though
[/quote]i will just have to take your word on that mate,maybe some photos?


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> i will just have to take your word on that mate,maybe some photos?


you asked for it!!!


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> i will just have to take your word on that mate,maybe some photos?


you asked for it!!!

View attachment 23204

[/quote]oh my, am i ever jealous

but seriously, ****!


----------



## GrayWolf

akmslingshots said:


> i will just have to take your word on that mate,maybe some photos?


you asked for it!!!

View attachment 23204

[/quote]

All of a sudden I have an AC/DC song playing in my head


----------



## ifix

no more sissy cans. here. i shot myself


----------



## Wingshooter

I just got in some 2050 tubes from Truly Texas and have been doing a little testing with them. They pull about 13 pounds at 34 inches and can shoot 1/2 inch steel at 200 easy. If you have the arm strength to pull these tubes to 36 or 38 inches I think you could get some rippin speed with 1/2 inch.


----------



## newconvert

ifix said:


> no more sissy cans. here. i shot myself


id love to say that counts but....................


----------



## newconvert

Wingshooter said:


> I just got in some 2050 tubes from Truly Texas and have been doing a little testing with them. They pull about 13 pounds at 34 inches and can shoot 1/2 inch steel at 200 easy. If you have the arm strength to pull these tubes to 36 or 38 inches I think you could get some rippin speed with 1/2 inch.


really impressive vid Roger, i also shoot 2050's and have been wondering about their speed, now we all know "can killa"


----------



## Wingshooter

Oh well one more. Single 1842 shooting 7/16 these tubes pull 7 pounds. I will be curious how long this set will last. I left the camera zoomed in when I went to pick up the can so i cut that part out.


----------



## pop shot

akmslingshots said:


> currently trying to decide on the best bands for my 26mm steel balls


your just bragging now!
[/quote]

there HUGE mark, feel nice in the hand though
[/quote]
wait... so you're telling us that you like the feeling of huge balls in your hand?


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> currently trying to decide on the best bands for my 26mm steel balls


your just bragging now!
[/quote]

there HUGE mark, feel nice in the hand though
[/quote]
wait... so you're telling us that you like the feeling of huge balls in your hand?
[/quote]c'mon, you already know


----------



## Tobse

can some one tell me what is going on here? i dont really understand this constest? is the winner the one who can shoot the bigest balls?
maybe i can made one vid !?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

newconvert said:


> no more sissy cans. here. i shot myself


id love to say that counts but....................








[/quote]

Well, I for one, am more than willing to concede the trophy for "Shots to Your Own Body" to ifix.


----------



## ifix

Henry in Panama said:


> no more sissy cans. here. i shot myself


id love to say that counts but....................








[/quote]

Well, I for one, am more than willing to concede the trophy for "Shots to Your Own Body" to ifix.
[/quote]

thanks man. 3 days later... still hurts








plus the general area turned yellow. hmmm


----------



## newconvert

TobseB said:


> can some one tell me what is going on here? i dont really understand this constest? is the winner the one who can shoot the bigest balls?
> maybe i can made one vid !?


no my friend, the idea is to demonstrate your hunting/power rig, we have had many questions lately asking what? how? where? and who better to answer than the heavy hitters on this site! in the process we get to learn from each other, and 3 will win the contest by community vote! so smile, your being closely watched!


----------



## newconvert

ifix said:


> no more sissy cans. here. i shot myself


id love to say that counts but....................








[/quote]

Well, I for one, am more than willing to concede the trophy for "Shots to Your Own Body" to ifix.
[/quote]

thanks man. 3 days later... still hurts








plus the general area turned yellow. hmmm
[/quote]when i shot my thumb the identical thing happened! its a slow process, lose the skin.................... hehe, join the club!


----------



## Tobse

newconvert said:


> can some one tell me what is going on here? i dont really understand this constest? is the winner the one who can shoot the bigest balls?
> maybe i can made one vid !?


no my friend, the idea is to demonstrate your hunting/power rig, we have had many questions lately asking what? how? where? and who better to answer than the heavy hitters on this site! in the process we get to learn from each other, and 3 will win the contest by community vote! so smile, your being closely watched!
[/quote]

Thanks for help! i have a idea.


----------



## dgui

Jakerock said:


> Well, that was a quick contest... Looks like Bill wins.
> Anyone for 2nd or 3rd place? LOL


*Jake, just as soon as I find someone that will hold the card I'll cut it. LOL!*

*Actually I make no claims of anything but just have some fun shooting.*

*That's all.*


----------



## Stevotattoo

bullseyeben! said:


> Yea close one


That's brilliant!


----------



## akmslingshots

I need to find a different location to my back garden for the safety of others, but this is the general idea


----------



## newconvert

those balls are almost as big as the frames throat, threading the needle baby!


----------



## lightgeoduck

newconvert said:


> those balls are almost as big as the frames throat, threading the needle baby!


that:s what she said


----------



## sparrowslinger

HAHAHAHA! Good one LGD!


----------



## newconvert

lightgeoduck said:


> those balls are almost as big as the frames throat, threading the needle baby!


that:s what she said
[/quote]ohhhh i am sooo embarrassed!


----------



## treefork




----------



## harson

lightgeoduck said:


> those balls are almost as big as the frames throat, threading the needle baby!


that:s what she said
[/quote]


----------



## newconvert

now boys! Andy holding his balls isnt that funny?


----------



## sparrowslinger

Here's a question: How many times are we gonna say "balls". To end this "balls" series, this is for Andy!


----------



## capnjoe

To go with the song... My humorous entry.


----------



## sparrowslinger

Nice shot!


----------



## M.J

You should deadline this one at Aug 1st before it gets totally out of hand!


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> Ok here's my entry. This is both a power demonstration and a demonstration of why I like 1842 tubes so much. Both the SPS (available from Performance Catapults) with tubes shooting 1/2" steel and my big mulberry riot slingshot (made by me, for me and not available at any price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) shooting big stones put a major hurt on the steel cans but went about it in a different way.


Great demo. I haven't checked this thread in days.


----------



## Flatband

Cool! So **** quiet out there!!!! I love it! Flatband


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> now boys! Andy holding his balls isnt that funny?


oh dear... my poor shiny balls.

I will try destruct something with them later today


----------



## newconvert

sparrowslinger said:


> now boys! Andy holding his balls isnt that funny?


oh dear... my poor shiny balls.

I will try destruct something with them later today








[/quote]
the world waits
[/quote]
we need to stay on track, good point MJ, HUMOR IS GOOD BUT WE ARE STARTING TO GET OFF TRACK HERE


----------



## newconvert

ok guys, lets get back on track i only see a small handful of real entries, lets get some more entries from some of the heavy hitters, YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALKING TO.


----------



## Rayshot

newconvert said:


> ok guys, lets get back on track i only see a small handful of real entries, lets get some more entries from some of the heavy hitters, YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALKING TO.


Come on Mark let's see yours. Or did I miss it? Put up or shut up. Don't take this too seriously. Though I really do want to see you make a video.

Making a vid may not seem like much but the time it takes to find, set things up, get a good shot, film, clean up, download, edit the vid, and put it on youtube sometimes is doesn't get to the top of the priority list.

Whoops, almost missed another step...Post it here.


----------



## newconvert

Rayshot said:


> ok guys, lets get back on track i only see a small handful of real entries, lets get some more entries from some of the heavy hitters, YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALKING TO.


Come on Mark let's see yours. Or did I miss it? Put up or shut up. Don't take this too seriously. Though I really do want to see you make a video.

Making a vid may not seem like much but the time it takes to find, set things up, get a good shot, film, clean up, download, edit the vid, and put it on youtube sometimes is doesn't get to the top of the priority list.

Whoops, almost missed another step...Post it here.
[/quote]ahhhhh you caught me Ray! i respect that lol, i really would make a vid except my range is very short, i live dead in the big city, and than dead in a townhouse complex, so all my shooting/making is done within the confines of the townhouse. my range is maybe 18', so i have enough range to have fun, but not enough to enter contests, but that wont stop me from making, and participating i enjoy myself too much. hehe my range is standing at the back wall of my sons room and the catch box sits at the far wall of the hall. maybe i will do a vid one day soon, i just dont want all you lucky guys with open space laughing at me...................... thanks Ray lol


----------



## Rayshot

newconvert said:


> ok guys, lets get back on track i only see a small handful of real entries, lets get some more entries from some of the heavy hitters, YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALKING TO.


Come on Mark let's see yours. Or did I miss it? Put up or shut up. Don't take this too seriously. Though I really do want to see you make a video.

Making a vid may not seem like much but the time it takes to find, set things up, get a good shot, film, clean up, download, edit the vid, and put it on youtube sometimes is doesn't get to the top of the priority list.

Whoops, almost missed another step...Post it here.
[/quote]ahhhhh you caught me Ray! i respect that lol, i really would make a vid except my range is very short, i live dead in the big city, and than dead in a townhouse complex, so all my shooting/making is done within the confines of the townhouse. my range is maybe 18', so i have enough range to have fun, but not enough to enter contests, but that wont stop me from making, and participating i enjoy myself too much. hehe my range is standing at the back wall of my sons room and the catch box sits at the far wall of the hall. maybe i will do a vid one day soon, i just dont want all you lucky guys with open space laughing at me...................... thanks Ray lol
[/quote]

Ah sooo. Glad you took this in the good natured ribbing I intended. I am hopeful of getting something destroyed and recorded before the end of the month.


----------



## newconvert

Rayshot said:


> ok guys, lets get back on track i only see a small handful of real entries, lets get some more entries from some of the heavy hitters, YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALKING TO.


Come on Mark let's see yours. Or did I miss it? Put up or shut up. Don't take this too seriously. Though I really do want to see you make a video.

Making a vid may not seem like much but the time it takes to find, set things up, get a good shot, film, clean up, download, edit the vid, and put it on youtube sometimes is doesn't get to the top of the priority list.

Whoops, almost missed another step...Post it here.
[/quote]ahhhhh you caught me Ray! i respect that lol, i really would make a vid except my range is very short, i live dead in the big city, and than dead in a townhouse complex, so all my shooting/making is done within the confines of the townhouse. my range is maybe 18', so i have enough range to have fun, but not enough to enter contests, but that wont stop me from making, and participating i enjoy myself too much. hehe my range is standing at the back wall of my sons room and the catch box sits at the far wall of the hall. maybe i will do a vid one day soon, i just dont want all you lucky guys with open space laughing at me...................... thanks Ray lol
[/quote]

Ah sooo. Glad you took this in the good natured ribbing I intended. I am hopeful of getting something destroyed and recorded before the end of the month.
[/quote]of course Ray the whole idea is to get info into the hands of those who do want to hunt, who better than the masters! just be sure to enter, looking forward to it, there are some good ones coming up i hear!


----------



## Tobse

Here is my entry.

you see power and accuray in this vid.
i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


----------



## Beanflip

Great job! Shooting and video is great TobseB.


----------



## lightgeoduck

TobseB said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> you see power and accuray in this vid.
> i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


That was freaking awesome.. funny as he77...







... and over a chrony at that distance.. you got some big balls...

great idea on the hand protection... you need it with insane shooting like that.

LGD


----------



## newconvert

TobseB said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> you see power and accuray in this vid.
> i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


Ich freue mich, Sie essen Ihre Tobias Kill! wunderbare Schießen, ich hatte gehofft, einige Ihrer berühmten Schmetterling Schüsse, schön sehen, um zu sehen, dem Taurus eingesetzt, wie gut!, was soll ich sagen! Ihre Videos noch nie enttäuscht! danke für die Eingabe.

i am glad to see you eat your kill tobias! wonderful shooting, i was hoping to see some of your famous butterfly shots, nice to see your Taurus used as well!, what can i say! your videos never dissapoint! thank for entering.


----------



## HalfPintZombie




----------



## treefork

TobseB said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> you see power and accuray in this vid.
> i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


 Looks like a possible winner to me!!


----------



## newconvert

HalfPintZombie said:


>


nice shooting HPZ yup yer about at 50% not bad, especially at your age thanks for adding your entry into the contest!


----------



## bullseyeben!

TobseB said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> you see power and accuray in this vid.
> i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


That's the sh!t... nice nice very nice..


----------



## Beanflip

Hmmmm...... I wonder?


----------



## Flatband

Well Toby, I think you won the power part for sure Bud! That was insane! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben!

Beanflip said:


> Hmmmm...... I wonder?
> View attachment 23587


Lol me too.. planning on taking out a tank?


----------



## newconvert

Beanflip said:


> Hmmmm...... I wonder?
> View attachment 23587


looks dooable! you can do it!


----------



## Beanflip

Ya think? 12# shot put?


----------



## newconvert

Beanflip said:


> Ya think? 12# shot put?


you just made me laugh............ thanks!


----------



## bullseyeben!

newconvert said:


> Ya think? 12# shot put?


you just made me laugh............ thanks!
[/quote]
Some encouragement:


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## capnjoe

Somebody's gonna need to lower the water level in their toilet.


----------



## Rayshot

HalfPintZombie said:


>


Good shooting Zombie.


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> you see power and accuray in this vid.
> i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


To distract you from the diminutive power in comparison to ToseB I will dazzle you with creative destruction.


----------



## newconvert

Beanflip said:


> View attachment 23588


thats great, you did it again.............................. perfect!


----------



## newconvert

Rayshot said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> you see power and accuray in this vid.
> i shoot at a can from 10meter distance.


To distract you from the diminutive power in comparison to ToseB I will dazzle you with creative destruction.
[/quote]looking forward to it!


----------



## Beanflip

capnjoe said:


> Somebody's gonna need to lower the water level in their toilet.


 I am gonna be laughing about this for awhile!


----------



## Wingshooter

I had to do one more. If shooting without an anchor point is called instinctive I think I had better call this one STINKtive. Ow well you should have seen me shoot yesterday. This is what I was talking about on another post taking the shot and moving some times I will take a couple of shots but generally i keep moving. Check out the "There sneaking up behaind you shot".


----------



## newconvert

ok! so the competitors to date are, in order of appearance:

Mr. Bill Hays, with 4 vids on different aspects of power and accuracy.
Mr. Bulls eye Ben, with his plywood/camera destruction demonstration
Mr. M_J, with his SPS and Rock chucker killing tin cans, w/ nice explanation of the differences in destructive power of mass and bands
Mr. Wingshooter, with his demo on the ability of 1745's to penetrate steel cans
Mr. Wingshooter, with his demo of 2050 tubes, showing that the larger tubes can propel larger ammo at hunting and destructive force speeds.
Mr. Wingshooter, with his demo of 1842 again showing the tubes cut to the proper length can generate enough power to hunt.
Mr. TobseB, with his Taurus butterfly shooting annihilation of the suspended ravioli can, lunch anyone?
Mr. Halfpintzombie, with his ariel destruction of beer cans.
Mr. Wingshooter, with his demo on moving and shooting, darting back and forth, with catlike ninjaesk agility all while drinking coffee.

with Honorary mention to Mr. Ifix for inflicting bodiy damage in the pursuit of the sport.
with another Honorary mention going to capnjoe for playing with his balls on a green table.
with yet another Honorable mention going to Mr. Beanflip for holding his one ball in both hands.


----------



## akmslingshots

is it too late?


----------



## newconvert

august 31 sir!


----------



## Ry-shot

just seen this post , i will use my natural and make a few shots , put it all into one video


----------



## Ry-shot

but need to get a new camera first , mines smashed to say the least , lol


----------



## newconvert

Ry-shot said:


> just seen this post , i will use my natural and make a few shots , put it all into one video


very happy to have you join the contest sir!

yours and Bull eye Bens lol!


----------



## kingmurphy

can i do a quick vid on fats shooting ie: 20 hits in 1 minute ??

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## newconvert

kingmurphy said:


> can i do a quick vid on fats shooting ie: 20 hits in 1 minute ??
> 
> Alexander .s. Howson


you can do whatever you like Sire, the object is power and accuracy, so it would be best if fast? your ammo could still penetrate ........say tin cans, wood........... not simple paper or aluminum cans. thanks for joining the contest!


----------



## kingmurphy

yeah ill try it if i get time i go on holiday tomorrow morning for 3 weeks but i might fulm one from turkey









Alex


----------



## newconvert

kingmurphy said:


> yeah ill try it if i get time i go on holiday tomorrow morning for 3 weeks but i might fulm one from turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


sounds great, i hope you have fun on your vaca!


----------



## bullseyeben!

On the throne at work...sometime to kill, camera still out of action so heres some a accuracy/ power oldies.. 1min 18 watch the knife jolt.. said in vid 45ft, closer to 60ft actually.. was tipsy


----------



## newconvert

hahaha! congratulations BEB! **** good video! you have to dead on to split the ball! i was worried about your phone but it made it, thanks


----------



## bullseyeben!

Another oldie..


----------



## newconvert

no. thank you! its always good seeing how happy you get making a shot work! except i missed you pup? its not BEB production without the pup.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm not too happy with this video, but I've shot so many clips and I am still ugly in every one of them. Heck, I look like my grandfather!

Here it is, my entry for Power, Geezer Division. In case you can't understand my ramblings, the slingshot is my favorite Cashew fork and power is looped TheraBand Yellow tubes. Ammo is .50 cal (12.5 mm) lead.


----------



## newconvert

geezer division, looks like your grandpa? lol, not yet my friend, great vid henry. i am glad to see your vid, we have good variety in the contest.

geezer? nahh but i can see the navy on ya.lol


----------



## lightgeoduck

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm not too happy with this video, but I've shot so many clips and I am still ugly in every one of them. Heck, I look like my grandfather!
> 
> Here it is, my entry for Power, Geezer Division. In case you can't understand my ramblings, the slingshot is my favorite Cashew fork and power is looped TheraBand Yellow tubes. Ammo is .50 cal (12.5 mm) lead.


First nice seeing you make a vid.. Second DAMMM it went through that can like butter... Good Job

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

Henry, thanks for the video. We get to know each member a little more when they post video. It was good to see you in action. Great shooting and good power from those tubes!


----------



## Rayshot

Henry, I too am always impressed seeing a shot go through both sides of an empty can. Especially when you have to propel a lead weight of that size.

Nice vid, to you and others.


----------



## pop shot

that's pretty impressive, have you chronied that combo? (i know you have, how fast?)


----------



## sparrowslinger

Talk about raw power!


----------



## M.J

That is a super-clean punched hole for such big ammo!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

pop shot said:


> that's pretty impressive, have you chronied that combo? (i know you have, how fast?)


I get an average of ~205 fps. On a good day when I can get that extra 1/2 inch or so of draw, I can get it up to 215 fps. A younger, stronger man could probably get 230 easily. The next time my son comes over I'll ask him try it.


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is another vid showing the power you can get from single 2050 tubes. I am standing right at 25 feet. The plywood is 3 ply full 1/4 inch. It is the only piece I had on hand.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Once again I apologise for no recent footage..
having said that I feel I owe newconvert a treat to a spazo dog treat, whilst demonstrating that "thud" power ain't all that matters!
this vid compares .454 lead @ 250apx fps vs 3/8 steel at over 300fps..
the fast steel beat the soft heavy lead this time chaps!


----------



## M.J

This has been a very interesting thread!
Good job, Mark


----------



## newconvert

the contest ends tonight at midnight

thanks MJ, AND THANK ALL WHO ENTERED!! now to figure out how to create a poll? lol


----------



## newconvert

another great vid BEB, you have to sign the dog up as a commercial actor, i always watch the dog and his antics instead of your shooting so i have to watch your vids twice lol


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea silly dog, been fun seeing the entries, good contest Mark


----------



## newconvert

thanks BEB now i will attempt making a poll so we can get the memberships PEOPLES CHOICE!


----------

